

Minimal Form Interface - uptown
http://tympanus.net/Development/MinimalForm/

======
pedalpete
That is a beautifully clean and simple design.

I'd like to see what you're going to do with other form inputs, as only text
is a bit limiting.

------
ibstudios
Including lookups for each item would help too.

